# Aspirateur de newsgroups pour OS X ?



## radada (19 Octobre 2004)

Sur PC, il existe des logiciels comme Fotovac ou Newsbin qui permettent d'aller aspirer tous les fichiers (images, mp3, films...) envoyés sur les newsgroups. Connaissez-vous un logiciel qui fasse la même chose sur OS X ?


----------



## radada (19 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC, il existe des logiciels comme Fotovac ou Newsbin qui permettent d'aller aspirer tous les fichiers (images, mp3, films...) envoyés sur les newsgroups. Connaissez-vous un logiciel qui fasse la même chose sur OS X ?


Bon, ça n'a pas l'air d'intéresser beaucoup de monde... Pourtant, c'est un outil génial ! Ça vous permet de télécharger tous les fichiers qui passent par les newsgroups, images, musique, jeu...

Je viens de trouver un lien qui indique des aspirateur pour Mac :

http://www.altbinnewsgroup.com/_bin/links.php?country=fr

Voue les connaissez ?


----------



## Bilbo (19 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Voue les connaissez ?


Non. Mais je sens que tu ne vas pas tarder à nous dire quel est le meilleur.  

À+


----------



## radada (20 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Non. Mais je sens que tu ne vas pas tarder à nous dire quel est le meilleur.
> 
> À+


Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de les essayer. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ces logiciels, ils nous permettent de télécharger tous les fichiers qui sont joints aux messages des newsgroups, que ce soit des images, de la musique, des jeux etc. Si les logiciels de P2P devaient baisser les armes devant l'industrie, c'est peut-être bien l'avenir de l'échange de fichiers...


----------



## BigEdison (20 Octobre 2004)

Sisi, moi ca m'intéresse  

Pour ma part j'utilise Unison, mais j'aimerais en trouver un autre, du genre de Grabit sous PC


----------



## radada (20 Octobre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, moi ca m'intéresse
> 
> Pour ma part j'utilise Unison, mais j'aimerais en trouver un autre, du genre de Grabit sous PC


Va voir le lien que je donne plus haut. Il y en a deux nouveaux pour Mac en plus d'Unison.


----------



## BigEdison (26 Octobre 2004)

J'ai testé iGrabNews et je l'ai adopté, il est beaucoup plus stable que Unision et plus rapide et en plus il est gratuit


----------



## Bilbo (26 Octobre 2004)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé iGrabNews et je l'ai adopté, il est beaucoup plus stable que Unision et plus rapide et en plus il est gratuit


Merci BigEdison.  Les gens qui viennent poster utile alors que le fil a déjà quitté la première page sont rares. Il fallait que ce fût salué. 

À+


----------



## gada (14 Janvier 2005)

Salut.
 J'ai installé iGrabNews maisje n'arrive pas a le faire fonctionner.
 Je n'en suis pas loin, mais quelque chose m'echappe.
 Si une personne pouvait m'aiguiller.
 Merci d'avance et A+


----------



## BigEdison (14 Janvier 2005)

Quel est ton souci ?


----------



## Balooners (21 Janvier 2005)

Désolé de revenir dessus un peu tard, mais arrivez vous à vous connecter à http://www.altbinnewsgroup.fr il me semble que le site soit HS.


----------



## BigEdison (21 Janvier 2005)

Impossible de m'y connecter depuis 2 jours


----------



## Balooners (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est con parce que ce site était vraiment bien, j'éspère seulement qu'il n'on pas eu de problème au niveau legal.


----------



## flerays (15 Février 2005)

gada a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> J'ai installé iGrabNews maisje n'arrive pas a le faire fonctionner.
> Je n'en suis pas loin, mais quelque chose m'echappe.
> Si une personne pouvait m'aiguiller.
> Merci d'avance et A+


 
je viens de l'installer et pour obtenir des groupes de news tu appuies sur fletch, puis tu double-cliques sur les groupes qui t'intéressent, ça te les rajoute dans la fenêtre "servers and subscribed groups", enfin tu fais un ctrl+click sur tes groupes chargés et tu cliques sur "increment" ou quelque chose comme ça.

Par contre je n'ai pas encore compris comment faire le tri pour trouver des choses intéressantes dans tous les groupes proposés... il y en a trop!


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile de s'y retrouver là dedans, moi je fais un tri par nom puis voilà. En revanche, hier, j'ai testé Unison, que je trouve pas mal du tout, beaucoup moins gourmand que iGrab niveau Proc, car c'est du délire iGrab de plus, il met 3 plombes à quitter le logiciel. L'avantage, d'Unison, c'est qu'il regroupe les posts. Ca c'est pas mal. Ensuite, il y a aussi une prévisualisation des images, pas mal non plus, et aussi, il y a déjà des NewsGroup de souscris classés par catégorie. Non, vraiment, je le trouve top, beaucoup plus réactif que iGrab.


----------



## flerays (15 Février 2005)

mais payant   

bon donc pas de solution pour s'y retrouver dans tout ça... à part les mots clés (pas toujours pratique)


----------



## guigz77 (18 Février 2005)

D'ailleurs ça marche comment???
Y a tellement de truc, tu fais comment pour trouver de la musique ou des film là dedans?


----------

